# Me again.  This time Windows 10 problem...What do I do now?



## Jackson

I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.

I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?

I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.


----------



## Jackson

Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?


----------



## Bleipriester

You don´t _have_ to. You can use Windows 7 until Armageddon if you like to but you won´t get more updates. Don´t let them make you paranoid about that.

You can either spend your money on the Geek Squad that will identify your problems and install Windows 10 or get a capable new PC with Windows 10 already on it.
If you have a lot of freezes, they are probably a result of malicious software or defective hardware. You can also use your Windows 7 key to activate Windows 10 legally. You would have no costs but it is not worth the efforts.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?


Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?  
I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?  

It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do. 
The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.

Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.


----------



## Jackson

Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
Click to expand...

My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.

I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.


I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.


I just did, kinda sorta.  Only you can really answer your problem, only you can decide whether to try and upgrade or buy a new computer.
I can tell you the easiest method with the least amount of possible problems is to just buy a new computer.  That said what do you primarily use it for?


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
Click to expand...

Most of what you said I don't understand.  
I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
Click to expand...

If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, kinda sorta.  Only you can really answer your problem, only you can decide whether to try and upgrade or buy a new computer.
> I can tell you the easiest method with the least amount of possible problems is to just buy a new computer.  That said what do you primarily use it for?
Click to expand...

All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board. I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google. Think I may have Google Chrome.  I play some games but not gaming stuff that you have to buy.  Just Majohng, solitaire andcrossword puzzles.  And lots of Amazon,


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
Click to expand...

Definitely cancel it, you don't need all that crap.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
Click to expand...

I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.


----------



## aaronleland

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
Click to expand...


Did you buy a laptop or desktop?


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely cancel it, you don't need all that crap.
Click to expand...

I negotiated with them for a while.  I should have held at $750.  They came down from $1200.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely cancel it, you don't need all that crap.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are right.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
Click to expand...

Then by all means keep them.


----------



## Jackson

aaronleland said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you buy a laptop or desktop?
Click to expand...

a desk top.  I had a lap top and didn't like it. Gave it away.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
Click to expand...

I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.


----------



## Jackson

Thank you for your help.  I know now what I want and don't want.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jackson

Okay, at least 8 gb, but try for more and see if i can get a deal.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
Click to expand...

No you don't but that's up to you.

Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
Click to expand...

It's refurbished but there's nothing wrong with that in fact it's often better because it's been completely checked out to make sure everything is working.


----------



## Bleipriester

I love it.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
Click to expand...

I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Thank you for your help.  I know now what I want and don't want.  Thank you so much!


Oh and you DO NOT have to purchase an anti-virus any more besides you couldn't pay me to put McAfee or Norton on any of my systems.  With Win 10 just use their built in Defender, it works quietly in the background, it's free and Microsoft has made HUGE strides in making their anti-virus nearly as good as the best ones out there.
This coming from a guy (me) who typically calls them Microsucks which means if I'm seeing massive improvement then they're finally doing something right..........
Windows 10 itself has seen many changes over the last 4 years, there's still room for a lot of improvement but it's not as bad as it was when first released followed by Microsoft's misguided and mostly failed attempts at over-controlling certain aspects of Win 10.  They're finally listening and learning.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's refurbished but there's nothing wrong with that in fact it's often better because it's been completely checked out to make sure everything is working.
Click to expand...

I've been reading the reviews of refurbished computers and deccided it is as good as the person who refurbished it.

So need a new one for a little more $.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
Click to expand...

Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.  I know now what I want and don't want.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you DO NOT have to purchase an anti-virus any more besides you couldn't pay me to put McAfee or Norton on any of my systems.  With Win 10 just use their built in Defender, it works quietly in the background, it's free and Microsoft has made HUGE strides in making their anti-virus nearly as good as the best ones out there.
> This coming from a guy (me) who typically calls them Microsucks which means if I'm seeing massive improvement then they're finally doing something right..........
> Windows 10 itself has seen many changes over the last 4 years, there's still room for a lot of improvement but it's not as bad as it was when first released followed by Microsoft's misguided and mostly failed attempts at over-controlling certain aspects of Win 10.  They're finally listening and learning.
Click to expand...

That is great news.  That will save me $.  I had McAfee and had viruses all over the place.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> I love it.


Can I use it as a clay pigeon?


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
Click to expand...

I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.


----------



## Street Juice

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of what you said I don't understand.
> I actually bought a Dell this morning,.  $499, fo a 12 G Inspiron.  I got Microsoft for Home and Office, Accident Damage, Lap link, Mc Afee, premium 3 year support and the key board and mouse that I didn't want. All of that came to $955!  I cancelled it.  Now I think I shouldn't have.  Just have them take off the mouse and keyboard, accident damage.  Oh crap.  Should I wait for Black Friday sales?
Click to expand...

All you need is the computer. You don't need all that other crap. "Insurance" is always a rip-off. You can use free open source programs instead of Microsoft. You don't need any of the other stuff either. And forget the cloud. You aren't a multinational corporation.


----------



## Street Juice

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, kinda sorta.  Only you can really answer your problem, only you can decide whether to try and upgrade or buy a new computer.
> I can tell you the easiest method with the least amount of possible problems is to just buy a new computer.  That said what do you primarily use it for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board. I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google. Think I may have Google Chrome.  I play some games but not gaming stuff that you have to buy.  Just Majohng, solitaire andcrossword puzzles.  And lots of Amazon,
Click to expand...

Also, Amazon is evil. Don't give them money


----------



## Street Juice

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, first off how old is your computer?  Desktop or laptop?  Who made it?  (Dell, HP, Compaq, etc).  Do you still (or did you ever have) the Windows 7 disc?
> I'd like to know the specs, do you know how to download a program and take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> It's not that hard to upgrade and most likely you can still do it for free you will need a thumb drive that's at least 4 gigabytes, Download Windows Media Creation Tool & Rufus to install the tool on the thumb drive.  None of that is hard.
> To start though you want to backup all your files (Documents, Pictures, etc) to a different thumb drive or to the "Cloud".
> The "Cloud" is nothing more than storage and data retrieval that is not physically attached to your computer, it's accessed via the internet so you upload or download your files to or from it.  You can use Google Drive, Amazon Web Services, Drop Box, etc for free up to a certain amount of storage, more than you'll ever use unless you're dealing in media files (music and video).
> You'll also want to save your settings and bookmarks (in whatever browser you're using) as HTML, also very easy to do.
> The reason to back up is there are typically less problems with doing a clean install than trying to upgrade and keep your files.
> 
> Once you've installed Win 10 then we can help you make it look and act more Windows 7 like.
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is maybe 10 years old.  Desk top, Dell  I don't have a disk for 7.  No on downloading a program and taking a screen shot.
> 
> I do have Word, and the other  program that is harder, forget the name.  It was kind of expensic=ve.  I have a good monitor that is large and a good keyboard and mouse that I would like to keep.
> 
> 
> I see some towers that are 4GB and that is too low, right?  I should have at least 12 gigabytes.  All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board.  I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google.  Think I may have Google Chrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going with a desktop then I'd recommend at least 6GB of RAM, 8 is better, 4 is the bare minmum.  You only need a computer not the mouse or monitor unless you want to upgrade those as well and you can get a good one for under $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my monitor.  It is very big, Dell.  And my mouse I like. It's a roller ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
Click to expand...

Don't pay for Dell support. You are getting support here (great idea, btw). There's also the internet. But are you planning on setting up a second monitor or something? Why would you need support for anything. It sounds like you already do everything you want to


----------



## Jackson

This is the one I gought and then canceled:
Inspiron Desktop
*Discover a world of possibilities*
Extensive storage meets upgraded speed and power in an innovative design that saves space without sacrificing performance.

Questions about delivery dates? We're here to help. Call 1-866-666-5719 or Click to Chat.

Save an extra 5%* sitewide when you finance.^
Financing Customers: Please enter code DPASave5Nov in Cart and select “Financing” as your payment method in Checkout. Extra 5% savings will be reflected on the Verify & Submit page, where you may confirm your order.
Starting at $499.99
9th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 9400 (6-Core, 9MB Cache, up to 4.1GHz with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology)
Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64bit English
Video CardDell Digital Locker or by calling 1-800-624-9897. Cancel prior to the auto-renewal date to avoid a charge for the next month. See Terms and Conditions for details.

Help Me Choose
Cancel anytime. Expert Support. No contracts. No fees.
No Monthly Subscription selected Included in Price
Monthly Subscription Premium Support +$4.99
Monthly Subscription Premium Support Plus +$9.99
*Support*

PCs:
You do everything on your PC, so keep it safe by upgrading your support plan. You'll prevent costly damage and downtime.
Help Me Choose: PC support options

Monitors:
When you choose Premium Support for monitors you get 24x7 support* for set-up, configuration, video card downloads & driver, help troubleshooting issues and if needed, next business day Advanced Exchange monitor replacement*
Help Me Choose: Monitor support options


View Limited Hardware Warranty here
Mail-in Service after Remote Diagnosis and Other Info
Service Contract Pricing/Purchasing PC without Contract

Help Me Choose
Basic Hardware Support
1 Year Mail In Service Included in Price
Premium Support: 24x7 hardware & software support
2 Years Premium Support +$99.00
3 Years Premium Support +$159.00
4 Years Premium Support +$209.00
Premium Support Plus - accident repairs included
1 Year Premium Support Plus +$119.00
2 Years Premium Support Plus +$209.00
Dell Recommended
3 Years Premium Support Plus +$299.00
4 Years Premium Support Plus +$379.00
*Accidental Damage Service*
Add Accidental Damage Service and Dell will repair or replace your system in the event of accidental drops, spills and power surges. Coverage period must match Support coverage period.

Help Me Choose

None Included in Price
Accidental Damage Service, 1 Year +$29.00
Accidental Damage Service, 2 Years +$49.00
Dell Recommended
Accidental Damage Service, 3 Years +$69.00
Accidental Damage Service, 4 Years +$89.00
*Office 365*
By choosing Office 365, you will have the latest versions of Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote and Outlook, plus 1TB of cloud storage and 60 minutes of Skype calls a month. Choose between the subscription for 1 user (Office 365 Personal) or up to 5 users (Office 365 Home), and always have access to your documents from your mobile phone, tablet, PC or Mac.

Help Me Choose

None Included in Price
Office 365 Personal with Auto-Renewal +$69.99
Dell Recommended
Office 365 Home Annual Subscription with Auto-Renewal +$99.99
*Office Productivity Software*
Add the latest Office to your PC to do your best work – anywhere, anytime and with anyone.

Help Me Choose

Microsoft Office 30 Day Trial Included in Price
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2019 +$149.99
Microsoft Office Home and Business 2019 +$249.99
Microsoft Office Professional 2019 +$439.99
*Digitally Downloaded Software*
.

Help Me Choose

Dell Recommended
CyberLink Media Player with PowerDVD 19 Ultra +$79.99
PowerDirector® 17 Ultra and Cyberlink® PhotoDirector® 10 Ultra +$79.99

*Dell Recommended for Inspiron*
Dell Recommended for Inspiron






 Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo – KM636
Designed with sleek lines, a compact size and chiclet keys, the Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse KM636 offers a contemporary and comfortable design with the convenienc… more +$49.99
+$34.99 
3.5
(111)
3.5 out of 5 stars. 111 reviews





 Laplink PCmover Pro Download
PCmover® is the ONLY software that automatically transfers applications, files, settings, and user profiles from an old PC to a new one! It’s the easiest way to move to… more +$49.99
+$29.99 
2.7
(6)
2.7 out of 5 stars. 6 reviews





 Microsoft Office 365 Personal 32-bit/x64 1 Year Subscription POS with Auto-Renewal
 +$69.99 
0
(0)
0.0 out of 5 stars.





 Logitech MK520 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse
The Logitech® Wireless Combo MK520 keyboard and mouse puts control at your fingertips, thanks to its full-size keyboard with concave keys and contoured laser mouse. +$49.99
+$29.99 
4.5
(81)
4.5 out of 5 stars. 81 reviews





 C2G 2m High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet - 4k - UltraHD - 6ft - HDMI with Ethernet cable - 6.6 ft
The C2G High Speed HDMI with Ethernet Cable is perfect for home theater or desktop audio video applications requiring high speed HDMI features and video resolutions up to 4k (… more


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then by all means keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
Click to expand...

It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.


----------



## Jackson

Street Juice said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, kinda sorta.  Only you can really answer your problem, only you can decide whether to try and upgrade or buy a new computer.
> I can tell you the easiest method with the least amount of possible problems is to just buy a new computer.  That said what do you primarily use it for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board. I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google. Think I may have Google Chrome.  I play some games but not gaming stuff that you have to buy.  Just Majohng, solitaire andcrossword puzzles.  And lots of Amazon,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, Amazon is evil. Don't give them money
Click to expand...

They get enough of mine already!


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need the 3 year support from Dell.  Hade that before.  It was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
Click to expand...

Libre office?  Where do I get that?


----------



## Kilroy2

First yeah like someone said you can still use window 7. heck on one of my computers I still have window XP

There just won't be any updates which is what I really hate about Windows

You can upgrade to windows 8.1

If I remember correctly upgrade to window 10 was free, it still should be just go to Windows website and see if its available


If your tired of windows you can up can upgrade to any of the open source products like Ubantu and the other flavors which are mostly free 

But hey if you really want to buy a new computer 

go for it


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> This is the one I gought and then canceled:
> Inspiron Desktop
> *Discover a world of possibilities*
> Extensive storage meets upgraded speed and power in an innovative design that saves space without sacrificing performance.
> 
> Questions about delivery dates? We're here to help. Call 1-866-666-5719 or Click to Chat.
> 
> Save an extra 5%* sitewide when you finance.^
> Financing Customers: Please enter code DPASave5Nov in Cart and select “Financing” as your payment method in Checkout. Extra 5% savings will be reflected on the Verify & Submit page, where you may confirm your order.
> Starting at $499.99
> 9th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 9400 (6-Core, 9MB Cache, up to 4.1GHz with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology)
> Operating System
> Windows 10 Home 64bit English
> Video CardDell Digital Locker or by calling 1-800-624-9897. Cancel prior to the auto-renewal date to avoid a charge for the next month. See Terms and Conditions for details.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> Cancel anytime. Expert Support. No contracts. No fees.
> No Monthly Subscription selected Included in Price
> Monthly Subscription Premium Support +$4.99
> Monthly Subscription Premium Support Plus +$9.99
> *Support*
> 
> PCs:
> You do everything on your PC, so keep it safe by upgrading your support plan. You'll prevent costly damage and downtime.
> Help Me Choose: PC support options
> 
> Monitors:
> When you choose Premium Support for monitors you get 24x7 support* for set-up, configuration, video card downloads & driver, help troubleshooting issues and if needed, next business day Advanced Exchange monitor replacement*
> Help Me Choose: Monitor support options
> 
> 
> View Limited Hardware Warranty here
> Mail-in Service after Remote Diagnosis and Other Info
> Service Contract Pricing/Purchasing PC without Contract
> 
> Help Me Choose
> Basic Hardware Support
> 1 Year Mail In Service Included in Price
> Premium Support: 24x7 hardware & software support
> 2 Years Premium Support +$99.00
> 3 Years Premium Support +$159.00
> 4 Years Premium Support +$209.00
> Premium Support Plus - accident repairs included
> 1 Year Premium Support Plus +$119.00
> 2 Years Premium Support Plus +$209.00
> Dell Recommended
> 3 Years Premium Support Plus +$299.00
> 4 Years Premium Support Plus +$379.00
> *Accidental Damage Service*
> Add Accidental Damage Service and Dell will repair or replace your system in the event of accidental drops, spills and power surges. Coverage period must match Support coverage period.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> None Included in Price
> Accidental Damage Service, 1 Year +$29.00
> Accidental Damage Service, 2 Years +$49.00
> Dell Recommended
> Accidental Damage Service, 3 Years +$69.00
> Accidental Damage Service, 4 Years +$89.00
> *Office 365*
> By choosing Office 365, you will have the latest versions of Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote and Outlook, plus 1TB of cloud storage and 60 minutes of Skype calls a month. Choose between the subscription for 1 user (Office 365 Personal) or up to 5 users (Office 365 Home), and always have access to your documents from your mobile phone, tablet, PC or Mac.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> None Included in Price
> Office 365 Personal with Auto-Renewal +$69.99
> Dell Recommended
> Office 365 Home Annual Subscription with Auto-Renewal +$99.99
> *Office Productivity Software*
> Add the latest Office to your PC to do your best work – anywhere, anytime and with anyone.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> Microsoft Office 30 Day Trial Included in Price
> Microsoft Office Home and Student 2019 +$149.99
> Microsoft Office Home and Business 2019 +$249.99
> Microsoft Office Professional 2019 +$439.99
> *Digitally Downloaded Software*
> .
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> Dell Recommended
> CyberLink Media Player with PowerDVD 19 Ultra +$79.99
> PowerDirector® 17 Ultra and Cyberlink® PhotoDirector® 10 Ultra +$79.99
> 
> *Dell Recommended for Inspiron*
> Dell Recommended for Inspiron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo – KM636
> Designed with sleek lines, a compact size and chiclet keys, the Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse KM636 offers a contemporary and comfortable design with the convenienc… more +$49.99
> +$34.99
> 3.5
> (111)
> 3.5 out of 5 stars. 111 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laplink PCmover Pro Download
> PCmover® is the ONLY software that automatically transfers applications, files, settings, and user profiles from an old PC to a new one! It’s the easiest way to move to… more +$49.99
> +$29.99
> 2.7
> (6)
> 2.7 out of 5 stars. 6 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Office 365 Personal 32-bit/x64 1 Year Subscription POS with Auto-Renewal
> +$69.99
> 0
> (0)
> 0.0 out of 5 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech MK520 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse
> The Logitech® Wireless Combo MK520 keyboard and mouse puts control at your fingertips, thanks to its full-size keyboard with concave keys and contoured laser mouse. +$49.99
> +$29.99
> 4.5
> (81)
> 4.5 out of 5 stars. 81 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2G 2m High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet - 4k - UltraHD - 6ft - HDMI with Ethernet cable - 6.6 ft
> The C2G High Speed HDMI with Ethernet Cable is perfect for home theater or desktop audio video applications requiring high speed HDMI features and video resolutions up to 4k (… more


Look through this, 90% of all my computer supply shopping I do through Newegg. 
desktops, Windows 10, DDR4, AMD Ryzen, Intel Core i5, Intel Core i7, Desktop, New, Desktop Computers, Desktop Computers, Computer Systems - Newegg.com


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
Click to expand...

You want the 6.2.8, the second one down not the first.
Download LibreOffice | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic People


----------



## Street Juice

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't but that's up to you.
> 
> Here's one that's most likely perfect for you.  It's a mini tower and the hard drive is HDD as opposed to the faster SSD (solid state) but it's 2 TBs with 8 gigs of RAM.  You can get the 3 year protection plan from Amazon for an extra $50.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J46FQCX/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
Click to expand...

Also Open Office is free. I've been using it for years - spreadsheet, word processing, etc. I've refused to use Excel (which sucks anyway) ever since they used their bully power to put Lotus 1-2-3 under--the best spreadsheet ever. You could write macros right in the cells, analyze data in three dimensions (a z-axis Microsoft still can';t do).


----------



## Jackson

Kilroy2 said:


> First yeah like someone said you can still use window 7. heck on one of my computers I still have window XP
> 
> There just won't be any updates which is what I really hate about Windows
> 
> You can upgrade to windows 8.1
> 
> If I remember correctly upgrade to window 10 was free, it still should be just go to Windows website and see if its available
> 
> 
> If your tired of windows you can up can upgrade to any of the open source products like Ubantu and the other flavors which are mostly free
> 
> But hey if you really want to buy a new computer
> 
> go for it


So you think Windows 10 would be free?  I would still need someone to put it on my computer anyway, though.  I am so technology challenged, it isn't funny.  I also has a stroke and can't see out of my left eye, although they eye shots are helping.


----------



## Jackson

Street Juice said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Open Office is free. I've been using it for years - spreadsheet, word processing, etc. I've refused to use Excel (which sucks anyway) ever since they used their bully power to put Lotus 1-2-3 under--the best spreadsheet ever. You could write macros right in the cells, analyze data in three dimensions (a z-axis Microsoft still can';t do).
Click to expand...

You guys really impress me!


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the 6.2.8, the second one down not the first.
> Download LibreOffice | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic People
Click to expand...

Okay.  My computer would be 64 bit, right?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, kinda sorta.  Only you can really answer your problem, only you can decide whether to try and upgrade or buy a new computer.
> I can tell you the easiest method with the least amount of possible problems is to just buy a new computer.  That said what do you primarily use it for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I use the computer for is making forms, doing crossword puzzles, reading Drudge and the message board. I like to look things up, but like I said, it's hard with Google. Think I may have Google Chrome.  I play some games but not gaming stuff that you have to buy.  Just Majohng, solitaire andcrossword puzzles.  And lots of Amazon,
Click to expand...


Adorable


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I gought and then canceled:
> Inspiron Desktop
> *Discover a world of possibilities*
> Extensive storage meets upgraded speed and power in an innovative design that saves space without sacrificing performance.
> 
> Questions about delivery dates? We're here to help. Call 1-866-666-5719 or Click to Chat.
> 
> Save an extra 5%* sitewide when you finance.^
> Financing Customers: Please enter code DPASave5Nov in Cart and select “Financing” as your payment method in Checkout. Extra 5% savings will be reflected on the Verify & Submit page, where you may confirm your order.
> Starting at $499.99
> 9th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 9400 (6-Core, 9MB Cache, up to 4.1GHz with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology)
> Operating System
> Windows 10 Home 64bit English
> Video CardDell Digital Locker or by calling 1-800-624-9897. Cancel prior to the auto-renewal date to avoid a charge for the next month. See Terms and Conditions for details.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> Cancel anytime. Expert Support. No contracts. No fees.
> No Monthly Subscription selected Included in Price
> Monthly Subscription Premium Support +$4.99
> Monthly Subscription Premium Support Plus +$9.99
> *Support*
> 
> PCs:
> You do everything on your PC, so keep it safe by upgrading your support plan. You'll prevent costly damage and downtime.
> Help Me Choose: PC support options
> 
> Monitors:
> When you choose Premium Support for monitors you get 24x7 support* for set-up, configuration, video card downloads & driver, help troubleshooting issues and if needed, next business day Advanced Exchange monitor replacement*
> Help Me Choose: Monitor support options
> 
> 
> View Limited Hardware Warranty here
> Mail-in Service after Remote Diagnosis and Other Info
> Service Contract Pricing/Purchasing PC without Contract
> 
> Help Me Choose
> Basic Hardware Support
> 1 Year Mail In Service Included in Price
> Premium Support: 24x7 hardware & software support
> 2 Years Premium Support +$99.00
> 3 Years Premium Support +$159.00
> 4 Years Premium Support +$209.00
> Premium Support Plus - accident repairs included
> 1 Year Premium Support Plus +$119.00
> 2 Years Premium Support Plus +$209.00
> Dell Recommended
> 3 Years Premium Support Plus +$299.00
> 4 Years Premium Support Plus +$379.00
> *Accidental Damage Service*
> Add Accidental Damage Service and Dell will repair or replace your system in the event of accidental drops, spills and power surges. Coverage period must match Support coverage period.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> None Included in Price
> Accidental Damage Service, 1 Year +$29.00
> Accidental Damage Service, 2 Years +$49.00
> Dell Recommended
> Accidental Damage Service, 3 Years +$69.00
> Accidental Damage Service, 4 Years +$89.00
> *Office 365*
> By choosing Office 365, you will have the latest versions of Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote and Outlook, plus 1TB of cloud storage and 60 minutes of Skype calls a month. Choose between the subscription for 1 user (Office 365 Personal) or up to 5 users (Office 365 Home), and always have access to your documents from your mobile phone, tablet, PC or Mac.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> None Included in Price
> Office 365 Personal with Auto-Renewal +$69.99
> Dell Recommended
> Office 365 Home Annual Subscription with Auto-Renewal +$99.99
> *Office Productivity Software*
> Add the latest Office to your PC to do your best work – anywhere, anytime and with anyone.
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> Microsoft Office 30 Day Trial Included in Price
> Microsoft Office Home and Student 2019 +$149.99
> Microsoft Office Home and Business 2019 +$249.99
> Microsoft Office Professional 2019 +$439.99
> *Digitally Downloaded Software*
> .
> 
> Help Me Choose
> 
> Dell Recommended
> CyberLink Media Player with PowerDVD 19 Ultra +$79.99
> PowerDirector® 17 Ultra and Cyberlink® PhotoDirector® 10 Ultra +$79.99
> 
> *Dell Recommended for Inspiron*
> Dell Recommended for Inspiron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo – KM636
> Designed with sleek lines, a compact size and chiclet keys, the Dell Wireless Keyboard and Mouse KM636 offers a contemporary and comfortable design with the convenienc… more +$49.99
> +$34.99
> 3.5
> (111)
> 3.5 out of 5 stars. 111 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laplink PCmover Pro Download
> PCmover® is the ONLY software that automatically transfers applications, files, settings, and user profiles from an old PC to a new one! It’s the easiest way to move to… more +$49.99
> +$29.99
> 2.7
> (6)
> 2.7 out of 5 stars. 6 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Office 365 Personal 32-bit/x64 1 Year Subscription POS with Auto-Renewal
> +$69.99
> 0
> (0)
> 0.0 out of 5 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech MK520 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse
> The Logitech® Wireless Combo MK520 keyboard and mouse puts control at your fingertips, thanks to its full-size keyboard with concave keys and contoured laser mouse. +$49.99
> +$29.99
> 4.5
> (81)
> 4.5 out of 5 stars. 81 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2G 2m High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet - 4k - UltraHD - 6ft - HDMI with Ethernet cable - 6.6 ft
> The C2G High Speed HDMI with Ethernet Cable is perfect for home theater or desktop audio video applications requiring high speed HDMI features and video resolutions up to 4k (… more
> 
> 
> 
> Look through this, 90% of all my computer supply shopping I do through Newegg.
> desktops, Windows 10, DDR4, AMD Ryzen, Intel Core i5, Intel Core i7, Desktop, New, Desktop Computers, Desktop Computers, Computer Systems - Newegg.com
Click to expand...

Great...I'll do that tonight!


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the 6.2.8, the second one down not the first.
> Download LibreOffice | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  My computer would be 64 bit, right?
Click to expand...

I don't even think they make 32 bit OS any more, at least not Microsoft.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> 
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the 6.2.8, the second one down not the first.
> Download LibreOffice | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  My computer would be 64 bit, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think they make 32 bit OS any more, at least not Microsoft.
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jackson my computer is just a $20 dollar cell phone I throw away every few weeks.


----------



## Jackson

Think I am missing something.  Went to Newegg and found desk computer tower...$64.00  "Bare bones....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jackson said:


> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.




Hit it with a hammer HIT IT WITH A HAMMER  or 

AN easy to use linux based  chromium...most other linux based os are not really for the average user
https://www.digitalcare.org/install-chrome-os-pc/
 to repurpose an old CPU and give it a new life.... right after you go out and buy a new windows 10 machine 


.....now Made in Vietnam


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jackson you dont need much..

Once again I am posting to you on a $20 dollar computer,  that you cant trace. ..


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> Think I am missing something.  Went to Newegg and found desk computer tower...$64.00  "Bare bones....


Bare bones means exactly that, a partially assembled or unassembled kit with just the basics, you buy and install what you want in it.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I am missing something.  Went to Newegg and found desk computer tower...$64.00  "Bare bones....
> 
> 
> 
> Bare bones means exactly that, a partially assembled or unassembled kit with just the basics, you buy and install what you want in it.
Click to expand...

oh.


----------



## Jackson

bear513 said:


> Jackson you dont need much..
> 
> Once again I am posting to you on a $20 dollar computer,  that you cant trace. ..


How do you get a $20 computer?


----------



## Kilroy2

Jackson said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First yeah like someone said you can still use window 7. heck on one of my computers I still have window XP
> 
> There just won't be any updates which is what I really hate about Windows
> 
> You can upgrade to windows 8.1
> 
> If I remember correctly upgrade to window 10 was free, it still should be just go to Windows website and see if its available
> 
> 
> If your tired of windows you can up can upgrade to any of the open source products like Ubantu and the other flavors which are mostly free
> 
> But hey if you really want to buy a new computer
> 
> go for it
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Windows 10 would be free?  I would still need someone to put it on my computer anyway, though.  I am so technology challenged, it isn't funny.  I also has a stroke and can't see out of my left eye, although they eye shots are helping.
Click to expand...


I meant that it was free for awhile

 Microsoft announced that the Windows 10 free upgrade offer would end on December 31. 2017
Then there was another deal that ended in Jan 2018

Now it will cost you 119 but there are ways but if you got to be really computer literate


----------



## Jackson

Kilroy2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First yeah like someone said you can still use window 7. heck on one of my computers I still have window XP
> 
> There just won't be any updates which is what I really hate about Windows
> 
> You can upgrade to windows 8.1
> 
> If I remember correctly upgrade to window 10 was free, it still should be just go to Windows website and see if its available
> 
> 
> If your tired of windows you can up can upgrade to any of the open source products like Ubantu and the other flavors which are mostly free
> 
> But hey if you really want to buy a new computer
> 
> go for it
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Windows 10 would be free?  I would still need someone to put it on my computer anyway, though.  I am so technology challenged, it isn't funny.  I also has a stroke and can't see out of my left eye, although they eye shots are helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant that it was free for awhile
> 
> Microsoft announced that the Windows 10 free upgrade offer would end on December 31. 2017
> Then there was another deal that ended in Jan 2018
> 
> Now it will cost you 119 but there are ways but if you got to be really computer literate
Click to expand...

That leaves me out completely.


----------



## Kilroy2

Also if you still have the window 7 disk you can just reinstall windows 7 or refresh it and that might get you back to when it was new. 

Just save all your personal documents and photos on a removable disk

You will have to reinstall any program that wasn't bundled with windows

You could run disk fragmentation and deleted junk files you no longer need

Still it is just putting off the inevitable

bump it up to windows 8.1 appears to be free

Download Windows 8.1 Disc Image (ISO File)

follow the instructions and if all else fails you should be able to revert back to windows 7


----------



## toobfreak

Jackson said:


> *What do I do now?*


Cut your losses, bite the bullet and buy a Mac, then run Windows in the background as an app using Parallels.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use it as a clay pigeon?
Click to expand...

I don´t know if the hardware supports FPS games.


----------



## longknife

Street Juice said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading a about a Dell and it said .01 centemeter screen.  Isn't that tiny?  Wonder if we were looking at the same one.  That does sound good except that screen thing  Oh wait.  No.  I don't want a refurbished computer.  I want a new one, not someone elses problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're referring to with the ".01" but as for the refurbished, it's no longer a problem.  All my laptops are refurbished Dells and work perfectly, I build my own desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get one YOU refurbished, but still not sure of soemine else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an option, if you're against it you're against it.  Also when it comes to Office you'll most likely be able to transfer it to the new computer, you can download it from Microsoft as long as you have the product key.  If not LibreOffice is just as good and it's free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libre office?  Where do I get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Open Office is free. I've been using it for years - spreadsheet, word processing, etc. I've refused to use Excel (which sucks anyway) ever since they used their bully power to put Lotus 1-2-3 under--the best spreadsheet ever. You could write macros right in the cells, analyze data in three dimensions (a z-axis Microsoft still can';t do).
Click to expand...


LibreOffice and OpenOffice are outstanding free downloads that I've been completely satisfied with for years. Libre comes with free upgrades and all they ask is that, if you can, you might donate to keep them going.


----------



## Jackson

i TRIED TO CANCEL IT BUT IT CAME ANYWAY. so, I am biting the bullet and getting a new Dell. It comes with the stuff I need.  Merry Christmas to me. It's like getting a new washer for Christmas. Crap.


----------



## Ringel05

Jackson said:


> i TRIED TO CANCEL IT BUT IT CAME ANYWAY. so, I am biting the bullet and getting a new Dell. It comes with the stuff I need.  Merry Christmas to me. It's like getting a new washer for Christmas. Crap.


You can always send it back.


----------



## Street Juice

bear513 said:


> Jackson my computer is just a $20 dollar cell phone I throw away every few weeks.


You must be one of them humans traffickers we keep hearing about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Jackson said:


> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?


Yes. There is a better than fair chance your CPU is obsolete and won't handle windows 10 well. 

Since you already own Windows, you dont have to buy a new computer that comes packaged with Windows 10. You can build your own, then use your windows key to get Windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is a better than fair chance your CPU is obsolete and won't handle windows 10 well.
> 
> Since you already own Windows, you dont have to buy a new computer that comes packaged with Windows 10. You can build your own, then use your windows key to get Windows 10.
Click to expand...

Build his own?  He knows how to turn it on, surf the web, play some games and few other things as long as everything is already there and working, i.e. a typical user.   Wouldn't be surprised if he originally thought the optical drive was a cup holder.........


----------



## tyroneweaver

Jackson said:


> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?


Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> i TRIED TO CANCEL IT BUT IT CAME ANYWAY. so, I am biting the bullet and getting a new Dell. It comes with the stuff I need.  Merry Christmas to me. It's like getting a new washer for Christmas. Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always send it back.
Click to expand...

They gave me the impression I couldn't.  I don't want any more hassles.  I'll just take it.  I know it is a good one.  Just more that what I wanted to pay, although this one costs less than any of my previous computers.


----------



## Jackson

Ringel05 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is a better than fair chance your CPU is obsolete and won't handle windows 10 well.
> 
> Since you already own Windows, you dont have to buy a new computer that comes packaged with Windows 10. You can build your own, then use your windows key to get Windows 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Build his own?  He knows how to turn it on, surf the web, play some games and few other things as long as everything is already there and working, i.e. a typical user.   Wouldn't be surprised if he originally thought the optical drive was a cup holder.........
Click to expand...

No.  Sounds like a pair of glasses.


----------



## Jackson

Street Juice said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson my computer is just a $20 dollar cell phone I throw away every few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of them humans traffickers we keep hearing about.
Click to expand...

When it comes to computers, I'm just as bad.


----------



## Jackson

tyroneweaver said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive
Click to expand...

emisoft?  Is that a foot scraper?


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.


I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
Click to expand...

You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.
Click to expand...

I hate laptops. So..I will buy the one with the biggest monitor attached, then get my keyboard and mouse to plug in. 

However, after reading this thread...I may just keep the one I'm using right now. It's an ASUS, windows 7. I love my 7.


----------



## Gracie

Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.

I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate laptops. So..I will buy the one with the biggest monitor attached, then get my keyboard and mouse to plug in.
> 
> However, after reading this thread...I may just keep the one I'm using right now. It's an ASUS, windows 7. I love my 7.
Click to expand...

But they said Windows 7 won't be any good after January...


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate laptops. So..I will buy the one with the biggest monitor attached, then get my keyboard and mouse to plug in.
> 
> However, after reading this thread...I may just keep the one I'm using right now. It's an ASUS, windows 7. I love my 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they said Windows 7 won't be any good after January...
Click to expand...

They lied. It will work til doomsday..they just won't do the updates any more.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.


I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate laptops. So..I will buy the one with the biggest monitor attached, then get my keyboard and mouse to plug in.
> 
> However, after reading this thread...I may just keep the one I'm using right now. It's an ASUS, windows 7. I love my 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they said Windows 7 won't be any good after January...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied. It will work til doomsday..they just won't do the updates any more.
Click to expand...

But you'll  need the updates, right?


----------



## Gracie

In other words..they want people to buy a new pc. I like my ASUS. Its very old but works like a charm. And it made it thru the fire. Just like my 2001 Town and Country Van. I will NOT get rid of it, although it's very sad looking. Still runs great even with burn scars. (the van..not the pc tower, lol)


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.
Click to expand...

lol. My last screen was a 42 inch tv .


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that. But then I decided to just buy a windows 10 laptop sometime in December.
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably get some very good deals!  I just don't like lap tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate laptops. So..I will buy the one with the biggest monitor attached, then get my keyboard and mouse to plug in.
> 
> However, after reading this thread...I may just keep the one I'm using right now. It's an ASUS, windows 7. I love my 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they said Windows 7 won't be any good after January...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied. It will work til doomsday..they just won't do the updates any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you'll  need the updates, right?
Click to expand...

No. For what? IF I was still very busy using the pc for business...I would be concerned. But I use mine like you use yours. Games like solitaire; browsing; email. Simple stuff.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> In other words..they want people to buy a new pc. I like my ASUS. Its very old but works like a charm. And it made it thru the fire. Just like my 2001 Town and Country Van. I will NOT get rid of it, although it's very sad looking. Still runs great even with burn scars.


i hear you.  Some things are just too good to get rid of.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. My last screen was a 42 inch tv .
Click to expand...

That's big!  Think mine is around 30.


----------



## Gracie

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. My last screen was a 42 inch tv .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's big!  Think mine is around 30.
Click to expand...

I don't have it any more. It burned.
I'm using a 22 inch regular monitor now. The 32 inch tv is in my room..and my pc is so old, the adapter thingy won't work on new tvs. But...like I said...its for entertainment now and rare at that. I'm usually on my phone. Which reminds me..I should get the usmb app for it. Used to have it, but got a different phone now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. My last screen was a 42 inch tv .
Click to expand...


With 4K they have gotten better, but TV's make lousy monitors. Real monitors have fonts in ROM and can render text FAR more clearly than TV's can.


----------



## Jackson

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..and I can't recommend Staples enough! They are awesome! And will do the upgrade to Windows 10. But..like I said..I like my 7.
> 
> I don't do with this what I used to do. No ebay sales, etc. Now I just come here, read my AOL news, Yahoo news, go browse twitter, and look up addresses for places I have to go to. Hell, I can use my phone for all of that, but the screen is too small, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I have a really big screen myself.  Couldn't be without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. My last screen was a 42 inch tv .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's big!  Think mine is around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have it any more. It burned.
> I'm using a 22 inch regular monitor now. The 32 inch tv is in my room..and my pc is so old, the adapter thingy won't work on new tvs. But...like I said...its for entertainment now and rare at that. I'm usually on my phone. Which reminds me..I should get the usmb app for it. Used to have it, but got a different phone now.
Click to expand...

That's another technology I don't do.  I was in the waiting room at the doctors and a man showed me how to Google!  So now I am brilliant.


----------



## Jackson

I have to go watch some football...later.


----------



## Gracie

I hated learning a cell phone. HATED. IT!!!!! HATE! LOATHE!
But now I love it. When I get lost..I just google and the thingy flopper shows me where I am and where to go next. I'll never get lost again. And..I can browse. And call. And text. And play my games on it.

Get one, hon. You will love it too.

I just got a new one cuz my old one was fucked up. This one is an LG, bought at Metro PCS for $140 bucks.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ringel05 said:


> Definitely cancel it, you don't need all that crap.





Jackson said:


> Yeah, you are right.



When it comes to puters most of the time he is right, but you are not supposed to tell him... Head swells up like a swollen balloon fish... He don't know it, but he is my go to guy if I have issues with my puter…  He is a one man geek squad... But he doesn't do house calls...


----------



## Ringel05

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely cancel it, you don't need all that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to puters most of the time he is right, but you are not supposed to tell him... Head swells up like a swollen balloon fish... He don't know it, but he is my go to guy if I have issues with my puter…  He is a one man geek squad... But he doesn't do house calls...
Click to expand...

I don't think my head could swell any bigger than it is now.






Let me close this porn page.









Okay, the swelling's going down.


----------



## Ridgerunner

TMI     TMI


----------



## tyroneweaver

Jackson said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emisoft?  Is that a foot scraper?
Click to expand...

Emsisoft | Anti-Malware: Lightweight Malware Protection for the Home


----------



## Ringel05

tyroneweaver said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emisoft?  Is that a foot scraper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emsisoft | Anti-Malware: Lightweight Malware Protection for the Home
Click to expand...

Uuummmmm, no.  

Emsisoft Anti-Malware

Avast, Kaspersky, AVG and Bitdefender freeware versions are better, their paid versions are even better than that.  Even Windows Defender scored higher in independent lab tests.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Ringel05 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emisoft?  Is that a foot scraper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emsisoft | Anti-Malware: Lightweight Malware Protection for the Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm, no.
> 
> Emsisoft Anti-Malware
> 
> Avast, Kaspersky, AVG and Bitdefender freeware versions are better, their paid versions are even better than that.  Even Windows Defender scored higher in independent lab tests.
Click to expand...

Nope, I've used the portable version works great. Then simply removed the program.
Nothing will slow his computer down more than Avast
Stay away from Avast
Besides his pc already has a problem so defender isn't working for his problem


----------



## tyroneweaver

Jackson said:


> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.


I would use malwarebytes
and Combo fix
heres a cool video
btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts

Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.


----------



## Ringel05

tyroneweaver said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?  And, by the way, what is Cloud?
> 
> 
> 
> Download emisoft and malware bytes and clean your hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emisoft?  Is that a foot scraper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emsisoft | Anti-Malware: Lightweight Malware Protection for the Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm, no.
> 
> Emsisoft Anti-Malware
> 
> Avast, Kaspersky, AVG and Bitdefender freeware versions are better, their paid versions are even better than that.  Even Windows Defender scored higher in independent lab tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I've used the portable version works great. Then simply removed the program.
> Nothing will slow his computer down more than Avast
> Stay away from Avast
> Besides his pc already has a problem so defender isn't working for his problem
Click to expand...

If you say so.  I've never run into that problem, hell just the opposite.


----------



## Ringel05

tyroneweaver said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
Click to expand...

Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.  
Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ringel05 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is a better than fair chance your CPU is obsolete and won't handle windows 10 well.
> 
> Since you already own Windows, you dont have to buy a new computer that comes packaged with Windows 10. You can build your own, then use your windows key to get Windows 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Build his own?  He knows how to turn it on, surf the web, play some games and few other things as long as everything is already there and working, i.e. a typical user.   Wouldn't be surprised if he originally thought the optical drive was a cup holder.........
Click to expand...

Ha, well, that was once all of us.... A little research, and anyone can build a PC, I think. And it impresses the ladies.


----------



## Ringel05

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just buy a new computer that has Windows 10 and none of the problems I have now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is a better than fair chance your CPU is obsolete and won't handle windows 10 well.
> 
> Since you already own Windows, you dont have to buy a new computer that comes packaged with Windows 10. You can build your own, then use your windows key to get Windows 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Build his own?  He knows how to turn it on, surf the web, play some games and few other things as long as everything is already there and working, i.e. a typical user.   Wouldn't be surprised if he originally thought the optical drive was a cup holder.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, well, that was once all of us.... A little research, and anyone can build a PC, I think. And it impresses the ladies.
Click to expand...

It's not really hard these days with everything being plug and play, that is until you run into a problem..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
Click to expand...

CCleaner is very usefull strip programs of the data they amass.







CCEnhancer


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CCleaner is very usefull strip programs of the data they amass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCEnhancer
Click to expand...

Then you use it, I choose not to any longer.

https://www.howtogeek.com/361112/heres-what-you-should-use-instead-of-ccleaner/


----------



## tyroneweaver

Ringel05 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
Click to expand...

His problem is already on his system
Using the portable versions don't download what you claim
He can delete the programs after he's done


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CCleaner is very usefull strip programs of the data they amass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCEnhancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you use it, I choose not to any longer.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/361112/heres-what-you-should-use-instead-of-ccleaner/
Click to expand...

Not as comprehensive. But for regular usage it should be enough.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woe is me.  No one can answer my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CCleaner is very usefull strip programs of the data they amass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCEnhancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you use it, I choose not to any longer.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/361112/heres-what-you-should-use-instead-of-ccleaner/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as comprehensive. But for regular usage it should be enough.
Click to expand...

Nope, never putting another registry cleaner on any of my systems again.  They're honestly no longer needed especially with the risk involved.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use malwarebytes
> and Combo fix
> heres a cool video
> btw, I changed from a mechanical drive to an ssd drive and my pc went from a 79 read and write to a 520.
> SSD drives will last 70 years or even a 1000 because they have no moving parts
> 
> Here's a video that might help. Do like he sez. use the portable version of these download programs
> The Glary Utility worked really well, but it's real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piriform, therefore CCleaner is owned by Avast as of 2017........  They have had a couple of issues recently, one being hacked and malware added, two it became it's own malware with data collection that makes Microsoft's look tame.
> Windows has it's own set of maintenance tools built in so CCleaner is not necessary.  Needless to say CCleaner is no longer on any of my systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CCleaner is very usefull strip programs of the data they amass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCEnhancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you use it, I choose not to any longer.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/361112/heres-what-you-should-use-instead-of-ccleaner/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as comprehensive. But for regular usage it should be enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never putting another registry cleaner on any of my systems again.  They're honestly no longer needed especially with the risk involved.
Click to expand...

I meant the Windows tools in the article. But you are right. Registry cleaning is basically nonsense and even dangerous, although there could be entries that are no longer needed and can be removed. The removal does not provide any advantage though, while the tools may also delete important ones. Therefor, I never use this feature.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The answer was......Yes.   (You could have installed Windows 10 on your old computer.)

Would that have fixed all your problems?   Maybe, maybe not.   If you had bad RAM for example, no it wouldn't.
If you had Malware or viruses on your system....yeah....temporarily.

My advice in your case would be what you did....get a newer system.    Stuff does wear out.   Even Motherboards (Caps etc)

But if you do not know how to protect your system and leave it vulnerable, then you'll probably end up back at the same bus stop soon.


----------



## Mac-7

Jackson said:


> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.


Consider Linux

its a great os but applications are more limited


----------



## Ringel05

Mac-7 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
Click to expand...

It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.


----------



## Mac-7

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
Click to expand...

Thats more than I have time for

I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal

But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability


----------



## Ringel05

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic..........
What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.


----------



## BrittanyBrown

Just buy a SSD for upgrade and install Windows 10 on it and you PC would be fine for Microsoft Office works.


----------



## Mac-7

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
Click to expand...

I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda

And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only

That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability

otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS


----------



## Ringel05

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Windows 7.  When I bought my computer, I refused to get Windows 10 because I was used to 7.  So now I hear I _have_ to change to Widows 10 in January.
> 
> I was looking at new computers and then a bright thought came into my head...Get Windows 10 and load it in MY computer.  Does that make sense?  My computer freezes a lot...maybe that will help.  But my knowledge is next to nil, so I thought I would have Geek Squad come out and do it for me.  What do you think?
> 
> I googled "Geek Squad" and can't get an authentic Geek Squad contact.  I hate the browser because that always happens.  They give you ads instead of what you asked for.  But, I digress...I just need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
Click to expand...

If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........


----------



## Mac-7

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider Linux
> 
> its a great os but applications are more limited
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........
Click to expand...

Meshroom is not the only software program but I like it the best

and it only runs on Windows which I like the least


----------



## Ringel05

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been suggested by other Linux "pushers".  The OP basically knows how to turn the computer one on, surf the web and read his email, hopefully he doesn't think his optical drive is a cup holder...........
> Now explain to him how to select a distro that might be most Windows like, download the disto, burn the ISO to a disc or even better burn it to a thumb drive (and all that entails) then how to install it on his new computer going into BIOs and reverting back to Legacy and setting the USB as the first boot option........  Then explain how to configure his OS, install restricted extras, select and apply restricted drivers, etc.  Maybe get him started on Arch Linux right away, that'll be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meshroom is not the only software program but I like it the best
> 
> and it only runs on Windows which I like the least
Click to expand...

Everyone has their preferences.  I like Linux, Windows and OS X, not all that fond of Linux snobs, Microsoft or Apple.  My Win 10 looks like my old Win 7 with all telemetry and Cortana completely disabled, I even put the old standard Win 7 games on my Win 10 devices.


----------



## Mac-7

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats more than I have time for
> 
> I like Linux personally, in part because of the command line terminal
> 
> But I am not a Linux expert, nor do I think it can replace Windows because of the limited software availability
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meshroom is not the only software program but I like it the best
> 
> and it only runs on Windows which I like the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their preferences.  I like Linux, Windows and OS X, not all that fond of Linux snobs, Microsoft or Apple.  My Win 10 looks like my old Win 7 with all telemetry and Cortana completely disabled, I even put the old standard Win 7 games on my Win 10 devices.
Click to expand...

I’m not qualified to be a Linux snob since I am far from an advanced user

I know my limitations and just try to keep up with changes the best I can


----------



## Ringel05

Mac-7 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic..........
> What limited software?  What?  Are you still using one of the original distos?  Where have you been this last couple of decades if you think software for Linux is limited?  Command line?  I use it once in a great while, mostly to 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' though I really don't need to with the update manager............
> Basically anything Debian and RPM based has every and any package (software) you could possibly want.
> 
> 
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meshroom is not the only software program but I like it the best
> 
> and it only runs on Windows which I like the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their preferences.  I like Linux, Windows and OS X, not all that fond of Linux snobs, Microsoft or Apple.  My Win 10 looks like my old Win 7 with all telemetry and Cortana completely disabled, I even put the old standard Win 7 games on my Win 10 devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not qualified to be a Linux snob since I am far from an advanced user
> 
> I know my limitations and just try to keep up with changes the best I can
Click to expand...


Linux snobs consist of two kinds, the purists who hate anything proprietary and claim all Linux distros should shun proprietary.  The second are those Linux users who harangue people constantly; "WHY ARE YOU STILL USING WINDOWS, SWITCH TO LINUX BECAUSE IT"S BETTER!!!!!!"  I call them the "pushers".


----------



## Mac-7

Ringel05 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have linux mint the latest version on an older 64 bit pc with max 4 gb of memory and a video cars that does not feature Cuda
> 
> And many of the best 3d rendering software such as Meshroom are Windows only
> 
> That is what I was thinking of when I mentioned limited software availability
> 
> otherwise I’m a big fan of Linux over Windows  or Mac OS
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using CUDA rendering Linux is 20 -40% faster and from what I've read (I don't do rendering) some of the best 3d rendering programs are Linux based these days.  The one area where Linux truly falls short is gaming which is why my primary computer runs Mint 19.3 but my super fast desktop is a Windows 10 gamer.  I like my games........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meshroom is not the only software program but I like it the best
> 
> and it only runs on Windows which I like the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their preferences.  I like Linux, Windows and OS X, not all that fond of Linux snobs, Microsoft or Apple.  My Win 10 looks like my old Win 7 with all telemetry and Cortana completely disabled, I even put the old standard Win 7 games on my Win 10 devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not qualified to be a Linux snob since I am far from an advanced user
> 
> I know my limitations and just try to keep up with changes the best I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linux snobs consist of two kinds, the purists who hate anything proprietary and claim all Linux distros should shun proprietary.  The second are those Linux users who harangue people constantly; "WHY ARE YOU STILL USING WINDOWS, SWITCH TO LINUX BECAUSE IT"S BETTER!!!!!!"  I call them the "pushers".
Click to expand...

I dont think I fit in either catagory


----------

